# Local Firearms Training Facility and Instructor



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I met a very professional guy at the Gun Show yesterday, who is an instructor -- has a range in the Yellow River area of Santa Rosa County -- and has trained under many nationally recognized instructors at facilities such as Gunsite, Thunder Ranch, etc.

Although I have not personally taken a course from him -- I was impressed by his "no-BS" approach and professional demeanor. Sometimes, it only takes a few minutes of discussion to size someone up compared to the local competition -- and I was quite impressed with this gentleman. It was clear to me that his focus is on his students -- and not on himself...definitely an excellent trait for an instructor! 

Here is his contact information should anyone be looking for *local options* for a firearm training facility and instructor in the greater Pensacola area:










I think that he is worthy of consideration. :thumbsup:


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Impressive*

I stopped at the Dead Eye Luke Holster table yesterday also. I had a good conversation with both Mark and Patrick. Got some great info from them and a couple of good ideas re. carry options and weapon accessibility. 

Talked to them re. training procedures also. It is obvious that Patrick has been trained well by some of the best. Will be in contact with him in the future re. some updated training. Always look forward to the "update". Things change due to several factors. Law changes,the history of shooting incidents,ammo,weapons,and the individuals health/mobility. Acess yourself and train accordingly. 

"You will fight like you train". "You will default to your training". Mental toughness will be a deciding factor. Commit to protect yourself and your family. That is your right. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

...


----------



## mongoose45 (Feb 7, 2012)

Scubapro, thank you for the shout out. I appreciate your endorsement and kind words. I have joined your ranks and I look forward to helping out who I can when I can. Although I cannot promise to be a daily visitor to the forum I can guarantee you will have my utmost attention when I'm not working on a customer's firearm, teaching a class or practicing. I do want to state that although I have been trained by some exceptional instructors, including my father, and I was raised with Jeff Cooper's training and Clint Smith'isms passed down from him, I have not had the pleasure of attending Gunsite and Thunder Ranch, yet. I will when time and money allow. I do take full advantage of the Colonel's wisdom in my classes, though. Jeff Cooper was the father of the Modern Technique, one of the first to promote the pistol as a primary firearm and the first to incorporate mindset and mental preparedness into his firearms training. He will be forever missed and anyone who has not read his book Principles of Personal Defense is doing a disservice to themselves. I keep a copy in my range kit.

Anyone who is interested in taking one of my courses for concealed carry, home defense or simply for personal betterment please feel free to contact me at (850)450-6101. Being a gunsmith as well as a NRA firearms instructor gives me a unique perspective on firearms. I thoroughly explain the form and function as well as the strengths and weaknesses of the firearms my students will encounter. My students shoot a minimum of fifty rounds of ammo during my courses with me right beside them coaching. I believe in quality of training over quantity of students. I keep my classes small and I work around your schedule to maintain the most comfortable training environment with plenty of one on one. Individuals and couples welcome. Best of all my basic course is only $85. Give me a call or drop by Ron's Place gun store in Milton where I help out on Monday's and Friday's if you'd rather talk face to face.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Thank You Sir*

Thanks for joining the ranks of this forum sir. I still own two Colt brand 1911's. One is a competition type(simi race) the other is simply a carry gun(70's series). 

Although at this point in my life I also own a few Glocks,there is nothing like the feel of a well customed 1911 in your hand. 

Thanks for joining the forum and I look forward to your expert inputs to "the" issues. --- SAWMAN


----------



## mongoose45 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you guys for asking me to be here. I'm always happy to meet another1911 man. Especially a Colt fan. I carry my father's Colt Combat Elite daily unless extreme heat or dress code dictates otherwise. My father had a profound love for John Moses Browning's creation and, as the gunsmith who first taught me the trade, he taught me every aspect of building, maintaining and outright customizing the platform. I'll have to post some pics of what a gem his Combat Elite has become. I shoot everything and shoot it well but it just never feels right unless it's a 1911. I literally feel naked when she's not on my side. Give me a shout if you ever want me to work on one of yours!


----------

